# Spiderwire arrival



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Got the spiderwire in the mail today. It's 30lb test at 75 yards, not really enough for my purposes but it was free, so I guess I shouldn't complain.  

Anyone else get their's yet?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Is that all 75 yard's Im not fishing in a pond. But like you said it was free. They should have been a little more genorous with the amount of line.   

And no I havn't recieved my generous spool of Spider Wire yet.

T<---->--<>Lines
Kozlow


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I suppose it would work for big sheepshead around pilings, that's about it. No way I can turn around a big red on so little yardage.


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

I can't even load my freshwater stuff with that much.I guess you might could use it for a shock leader or something maybe on some rigs.Just seems it should have been 150 or so,that would have been a little more usefull.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Oh that's completely worthless. It takes at least 300 yards to spool up a plugging reel with that super thin line.

Oh well, I guess the cost of manufacture dictates that they can't give large amounts of this stuff away...maybe we can pool our lines, use Bimini twists to put them together, and one of us can have a useful length of line


----------



## jra3000 (Jun 17, 2001)

Haven't recieved my free spool yet but if only 75 yards I agree thats almost useless. I have 150 yards on my smallest freshwater rig. Well could use it as a shock leader if it ever gets here.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

You can always use it as a mini-shock-leader


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

You can use it to tie stuff down to and on your cars, trucks, carts and wagons. Shoot you can even tie your kids down while you fish.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm going to use mine as a fish stringer.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'm going to leave big birdsnest on the beach to get birds tangled up in.
Why would they only give 75 yards? What's the point of that? Even a small micro rod for sunfish uses more than 75.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Thats alotta mono backing.May be the spiderwire is intended for my daughter's Snoopy rod and reel?????

I will send a pic as soon as she lands her fish on the spider-sputter,I mean wire.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Here's what everyone should do, mail me all yours and I will tie it all together for my big shark/drum pole. I think I could get about 350 yards or more on that pole. 

Or, I could just use the stuff to tie up poachers. Spiderwire has many uses, including, but not limited to: sewing, cargo transport, car repair, home decor, self defense/martial arts, gardening, as well many other domestic uses. Holds up better than mono too.

Let me know what else you have used fishing line for, and I can always explain what all the above uses mean.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

75 yards will work fine, just add mono or some other type of line as backing/running line.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Anyone ever use those plastic circle things with line on them that they use in central america? The line wraps around the circle and you throw the line out by hand. They sell them at BPS. 75 yards would work well for that. 
I'm not into the whole mono backing crap. I like my reels to be full of one type of line with no knots.


----------



## itsme (Jan 5, 2003)

Yeah, I know what you're talking about. They're called yo-yo's and I used to use them when I lived in Miami. When you're a kid it's simple and convenient and I used to use it to fish in the canals leading to the ocean in the Keys. Caught plenty of white grunts on it.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

please do not use this line as a hand line. you may loose a few fingers or even your hand. 

if you don't want your free spool, send it to me. 75 yards is all i need.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

COD


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

sure


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

mine hasn't showed yet, but i think it will do just fine for some largemouth bass. tough stuff for the structure during the spring spawn. has everyone forgotten their freshwater roots, or are you all old salts?


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

still waiting.......

Spiderwire mightwork as shockleader or if your lucky you could sell it to someone and get something useful.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

I got a free 275 yard spool of Yo-Zuri Hybrid at one of the fishing seminars I attended. Unfortunately, its six pound test (which, according to the chart, is supposed to have an average break strength of 11.9 lbs.) Guess I'll use it on one of my lighter bass rods. I want to load my TICA baitrunner with 15 lb Yo-Zuri and give it a try... guess I'll have to get it the old fashioned way (buy it!)


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

Got that manila envelope in the mail today. Enclosed: 1 spiderwire (camouflage green) sample spool (30lb/75 yds), the in depth technical information pamphlet, a $2 off rebate certificate (expires APRIL 30, 2003), a new products pamphlet, an anglers dress attire products sheet, and a thank you for your interest in Spiderwire Stealth note. 

Looks like I can use it to repair the outdoor patio unbrella that is splitting at the seams, reinforce the seams on the chair cushions, and do a repair job on a ripped at the seams backpack. The color is just perfect for those jobs.  

And with the extra thread left over in the needle, I might embroider my name onto a cap.  

If any is left over, I will make a few fishing leaders.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

got mine today also


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Wouldn't this be a kick in the A$$ if everyone else get's their spool and your's truly who made the post get's Sh-t.  

Still waiting in Florida
Kozlow


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

It sure would.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

I would say thanks for the link Koz. But if I did so now, it might add insult to injury.  

It takes a lot of patience for one to find the numerous links that you have. Surely you have some of that patience in reserve! Might be a good time to tap into some of it.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Thanks Koz. I just got mine today. I think I have application that will work and be a good test. I will try to use the rebate though.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I didn't receive my line yet, but for that pound test I can't think of any way of using so that small amount of line for fishing I think the spiderwire people think that send a little will make you go out and buy somemore which is way the give you the $5 off coupon but it doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## mickey (Oct 22, 2002)

Got mine in the mail today, and yes, as wife is quick to tell me, it is a little on the short side  O well it will give something to play with and the $2 rebate will com in nice
Mickey b


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

I haven't received mine yet, but I must agree with the mono backing. These super thin braids can actually slip on the spool without the mono backing and why spend a small fortune laoding a large spool when most of the time you'll be luck to use half of it. I plan on putting mine on a bass rod I use for thick cover. 75 yds. will be plenty at 30lb. test, I can lock the drag down and hoss the biguns out.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

you should never have poor dental hygene!Use the 75 yards as super Dental Floss!


----------



## jra3000 (Jun 17, 2001)

Hey just wanted to let everyone know I revieved my free spool of spiderwire in mail today now just have to figure out what to do with a 75 yard spool of spiderwire, but hey it was free so I guess we shouldn't complain  the price was right


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I recieved my spool all 75 yard's and camo green. When I signed up for this free trial of spider wire I put a few different E-Mail addresses and shipping addresses as well. So I may end up with 150 to 300 yard's of line on 75 yard spool's . Can you tie this braided line together if so what kind of knot would be the best. Anyone know  

T<---->--<>Lines
Kozlow


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

Openly admitting this? It sure takes balls to do so. Glad I'm not in that category.

Guess sometimes it's okay to want something so badly til one is willing to take more than one is rightfully due. Whether it be free samples, shark icons, etc......  

And I thought it was cool to live in a glass house. But sometimes the view sucks!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

First of all my girlfriend found this freebie and I was "kind" enough to share it with the board!!!! Also, I did not take anything that wasn't "due" me. I guess it just never occured to some to send for one for themself and one for thier girlfriends, wives, or other family members. So sorry nobody else thought of this. 

Shark Icon?!?!?!?!? I didn't take that from anyone, found that on a free icon and sig. line webpage. So your are a bit mistaken or confused. I just didn't appreciate a direct link to my homepage as someone's sig. line. That is bandwidth which is against the rules of the internet, and just isn't a cool thing to do. 









I guess you think it's one in the same , sorry I don't see it that way. But that's your's and this is mine. 

Now, do you know which knot I should use?

Big Ball's Kozlow


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

Since you're all balled up in knots--
Give the Bikini Twist, meant Bimini Twist a try. 
Might want to incorporate the Tucked Sheet Bend. 
And last but not least, the Nail Knot.

Hopefully that'll take a load off your head, meant load off your mind. 

Of course this is just my opinion. But I wouldn't mind one bit if you used it. After all, this board is about sharing. Glad to give my input. 

Sharing advice and info seems to be rare on P & S. Seems out of the nearly 1900 registered members just 2, you and I, are the only ones who point out that we are kind enough to share info for all to read. 
Any ideas on what we can do to get the other nearly 1900 members to share useful info in their posts. 

No pats on the back are needed for me. My thanks come from knowing I am one who believes some things in life are still free. And I am a frequent contributor to the P & S info sharing cause. 

Approaching red light. Might want to apply the brakes. If the signal is ignored, proceed with caution.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

?


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

Koz,

Most braided line manufacturers suggest a uni to uni knot to connect lines. Instructions usually come with the line or you can check out the uni knot system here
http://www.pierandsurf.com/knots/uniknot2.shtml


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Thank's joey for the tip's on the knots.

T<----->--<>Lines
Kozlow


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I think once I get my finances in order, I will buy a P&S hat, then use the spiderwire to stitch my name onto the hat.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Kozlow I'm with you. My wife, Mom and 2 brothers have donated their line to me. So I will have 375 yard if they all get theirs. I figure with all the money I have spent on Spiderwire it about time I got some for free.


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

kozlow--
mine came thanks to the postal service today, apprech the tip you dropped for getting the free line.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

YEA, mine came in today,Thank alot,now if I only know what I'm going to use it for.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

If mine is in (hasn't come yet) before the 19th, first person to ask me for it in person that day gets it.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Koz,

Mine came in yesterday. Thanks for the scoop!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Who's selling already???
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3603359136&category=31706


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Sounds more like a Spiderwire Stealth distributor than a customer!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

oh my. I tell you they sell anything and everything on line. 
After I use the john at IRI one of you guys will no doubt grab the piece of TP that falls on the floor and I will see it listed on ebay "TP straight from the infamous stroller toting P&S regular HuskyMD". With some luck, there will even be a scanned picture of it to accompany the listing.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

ROFLAMO Husky.


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

WOW! I didn't think it was coming. I guess I'll put it in the camping supplies,you never know.


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

Does any one know what this means?

"no more worries about whip-knotting "

Thanks.


----------

